# Found Tuberculosis (TB) in medical check



## Nalins

Case officer has been assigned and asked for medical check up. After finishing the X-ray test, the X-ray operator look at it and told me that I have TB. I am waiting for the final report from a doctor.

What will happen to the immigration process if I really have TB? Please suggest!


----------



## sst9

*I have the same problem...*

How is your case so far? Mine was smear negative but 1 culture (out of 3) is positive.

Did they let you go through the treatment?


----------



## Nalins

I have been detected with TB positive. I am going through the treatment in a hospital. Immigration ask me to go through culture test. They asked me to do a second culture. It takes another 8 weeks for the result of the culture so I am still waiting.

But I found important note about Tuberculosis in below link. Have alook.

.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1071i.pdf


> What effect will it have on my application if I have a medical condition?
> 
> Tuberculosis (TB) People 11 years of age or over applying for a permanent visa must have an x-ray as part of their medical. Those under 11 years of age may be required to have an x-ray if there are indications they have TB or have a history of contact with a person with TB. The purpose of the x-ray is to determine whether there is any evidence (either active or a history) of TB. Only TB is mentioned in migration legislation as precluding the issue of a visa, but opportunity is given to enable an applicant to undergo treatment in most cases. Where x-rays show possible evidence of TB you will be asked to undergo more specific tests to establish whether or not active TB is present. If you are found to have active or untreated TB, you will be asked to undergo a course of treatment. Following this, you will be asked to take further tests to confirm that the disease has been successfully treated. If your TB has been successfully treated, or your x-ray shows evidence of previous but now non-active TB, you will be asked to sign an undertaking at the time of visa grant. This will not adversely affect the outcome of the visa application. By signing the undertaking, you agree to contact the Health Undertaking Service on a free call number on arrival in Australia. You also agree to report for follow-up monitoring to a state or territory health authority, as directed by the Health Undertaking Service. Your visa is not at risk, once in Australia, no matter what status of tuberculosis is diagnosed as a result of the monitoring.


----------



## sst9

I know, I saw this before, but my agent told me it depends on the severity and the case officer. I'm only hoping they allow me to go through with the treatment before deciding on my case.

I am also on-going treatment. They asked you for 2nd culture? Is it because you have gone through the 6months treatment?

Wish you best of luck! Do keep us updated.



Nalins said:


> I have been detected with TB positive. I am going through the treatment in a hospital. Immigration ask me to go through culture test. They asked me to do a second culture. It takes another 8 weeks for the result of the culture so I am still waiting.
> 
> But I found important note about Tuberculosis in below link. Have alook.
> 
> .immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1071i.pdf
> 
> > What effect will it have on my application if I have a medical condition?
> >
> > Tuberculosis (TB) People 11 years of age or over applying for a permanent visa must have an x-ray as part of their medical. Those under 11 years of age may be required to have an x-ray if there are indications they have TB or have a history of contact with a person with TB. The purpose of the x-ray is to determine whether there is any evidence (either active or a history) of TB. Only TB is mentioned in migration legislation as precluding the issue of a visa, but opportunity is given to enable an applicant to undergo treatment in most cases. Where x-rays show possible evidence of TB you will be asked to undergo more specific tests to establish whether or not active TB is present. If you are found to have active or untreated TB, you will be asked to undergo a course of treatment. Following this, you will be asked to take further tests to confirm that the disease has been successfully treated. If your TB has been successfully treated, or your x-ray shows evidence of previous but now non-active TB, you will be asked to sign an undertaking at the time of visa grant. This will not adversely affect the outcome of the visa application. By signing the undertaking, you agree to contact the Health Undertaking Service on a free call number on arrival in Australia. You also agree to report for follow-up monitoring to a state or territory health authority, as directed by the Health Undertaking Service. Your visa is not at risk, once in Australia, no matter what status of tuberculosis is diagnosed as a result of the monitoring.


----------



## Nalins

*TB cared & visa granted*

After going through 6 months of treatment and another few months of check up, culture tests, found that everything is now good and I am cared.

I just got the visa and should enter Australia before September.


----------



## Nalins

*Does anybody know how long it takes for checkup for TB in Hospital?*

Does anybody know how long it takes for TB checkup in Hospital?
I haven't made decision when I will go Australia permanently because I have a good job here now. Since I have to make 1st entry to Australia by this September, I am planning to go there for a week. DIAC told me that I have to go to designated hospital in Australia for check up. I am concern if it will take longer than a week or so.
Anybody know? Wanderer used to answer many of my previous questions? Are you still around?

Appreciate if anybody can help me answer this. Thanks.



Nalins said:


> After going through 6 months of treatment and another few months of check up, culture tests, found that everything is now good and I am cared.
> 
> I just got the visa and should enter Australia before September.


----------



## sst9

Nalins said:


> Does anybody know how long it takes for TB checkup in Hospital?
> I haven't made decision when I will go Australia permanently because I have a good job here now. Since I have to make 1st entry to Australia by this September, I am planning to go there for a week. DIAC told me that I have to go to designated hospital in Australia for check up. I am concern if it will take longer than a week or so.
> Anybody know? Wanderer used to answer many of my previous questions? Are you still around?
> 
> Appreciate if anybody can help me answer this. Thanks.


I have also completed treatment successfully and got my visa. You need not attend the health centre on your first entry. You only need to do that if you are staying permanently there. Once you give them a call, they will send the file to the designated clinic for your check up. So if you are there for only a few days, then it may not be in time.


----------



## kirtinchelsea

hi i have same results like you smear negative and culture positive .


----------



## kirtinchelsea

sst9 said:


> I have also completed treatment successfully and got my visa. You need not attend the health centre on your first entry. You only need to do that if you are staying permanently there. Once you give them a call, they will send the file to the designated clinic for your check up. So if you are there for only a few days, then it may not be in time.


gration agent


----------



## kirtinchelsea

sst9 said:


> How is your case so far? Mine was smear negative but 1 culture (out of 3) is positive.
> 
> Did they let you go through the treatment?[/Q


----------



## aneesh08

kirtinchelsea said:


> hello i have same result like your..i started medication march 4 2013..pls advice me after my 6 months treatment do i need to contact embassy for the information about the treatment..? and september 4 i finish my tretment plus 2 months culture? is this correct ? pls advice me..thnk u


hi kirtinchelsea , where is your panel hospital? same case, i was diagnosed with Tb on my right upper lobe, minimal disease. I've finished my 6 month treatment last 23 February 2013. my problem was my sputum culture coz i've submitted an insufficient sample last november. Now, I need to be referred in SLEC for further tests coz here in davao its not accredited for culture anymore. I also have my pulmonary specialist's final report saying it's healed but remained a scar coz there's no changes with my x-ray last July 27,2012 until my x-ray last month. This whole thing is stressing me out bcoz I also need to wait 2 months for the culture result if it's still needed. Anyhow, I'll just update you whenever I'm done with all of this. For now, im just waiting to be referred in SLEC..God Bless.


----------



## aneesh08

sst9 said:


> I have also completed treatment successfully and got my visa. You need not attend the health centre on your first entry. You only need to do that if you are staying permanently there. Once you give them a call, they will send the file to the designated clinic for your check up. So if you are there for only a few days, then it may not be in time.


hi sst9 ..i just want to know after you've completed the treatment successfully, how long did you wait for your visa to be granted?thanks.


----------



## aneesh08

kirtinchelsea said:


> hi hehehe same tayo ng results pero 1st na attemp sa culture nag positive na..nag tretment ako ng multi drugs kasama yung injection everyday streptomycin..ikaw ganun din ba sayo gamot at injection? after ng gamutan 6 months culture ba ulit? wala kasi ako migration agent


I also don't have a migration agent but you can contact your CO after your 6 month treatment. why do you need to have injection? do you have symptoms of tb before? because I don't have any of it, I was shocked when I found out. My specialist told me, mine was Category III of Tb. why are you taking multi drugs resistant tb? now im worried coz I didn't tried sputum culture but my AFB smear of 3 consecutive days was negative. now im scared. . I wish everything is ok..


----------



## Princessmarz

aneesh08 said:


> hi kirtinchelsea , pde po ba malaman saan ang panel hospital mo? i'm from davao, same case, i was diagnosed with Tb on my right upper lobe, minimal disease. tapos na rin ako sa 6month treatment ko last month. ang problema ko hindi ako nakapag sputum culture kc insufficient sample yung naibigay ko dati. Now, I need to be referred in SLEC for further tests kc hindi na daw accredited dto sa davao for culture. Meron narin akong final report ng pulmonary specialist ko saying na scar nlng dw ung meron ako ngayon kc walang pagbabago na nkita sa x-ray ko. last July 27, 2012 until ung xray ko last month. Naiinis ako sa panel hospital dito sa davao kc sobrang bagal ng pagprocess sa paglipat sken sa Saint Lukes and I need to travel pa to manila. kakaloka sila.  Goodluck sa atin. nkakastress tlga lalo na ang pginom ng meds but you'll get used to it. ang alam ko after 2 months mo pa malalaman ang result ng culture. update nlng kita kung ano ipapagawa sken. im just waiting to be referred in SLEC now..God Bless.


Hi, im a filipina too. May I ask u when you were told that you had tb and who contacted u, is it the CO or the clinic? Im just worried here cuz I had previous history of it when I was 17, went through medications and no record of reoccurence of that disease. Thanks.


----------



## aneesh08

Princessmarz said:


> Hi, im a filipina too. May I ask u when you were told that you had tb and who contacted u, is it the CO or the clinic? Im just worried here cuz I had previous history of it when I was 17, went through medications and no record if reoccurence if that disease. Thanks.


When I did my medical I knew I had a problem with my lungs but we continued to lodged my visa application last Aug. 2012 at the via centre manila. I was taking my tb meds for 1 month when I did my medical.
I think you have to inform the clinic and your CO about it so they can advise you.They will contact you if further tests are needed anyway. I think the form 47sp has a question that you have to declare if you have history of tb or whatever disease.


----------



## Princessmarz

aneesh08 said:


> ang akin kc bago pa ako nagpamedical for the visa, alam ko na na my problema ang lungs ko kc ngpacheck-up ako sa PGH nung time ng HABAGAT kc nagkaroon ako ng fever ng pabalik-balik. tapos pinaX-ray ako ng doktor ko lumabas nga my tb dw sa right upper lobe ko. ang nangyari ipinagpatuloy parin yung visa habang ginagamot ako. Pagkatapos kung ilodged yung visa ko sa via centre umuwi na lang ako ng davao tapos dito na nagpamedical. So nung pumunta ako ng panel hospital ko dito sa davao umiinom na ako ng gamot for 1 month.
> Sa tingin ko kylangan mo lang sabihin yung medical history mu b4 nung 17 kapa. they will contact you if further tests are needed. my question nmn yta sa form 47sp na ipaalam mo kung my history ka ng tb or something. dapat alam ng clinic pti ng CO para mkapagbigay sila ng magandang advice.


Hi, thanks. I have been waiting for 2 months if there are any further tests but no call or text from the clinic. So I assume my medical exams were okay. I also declare that in the form during my health check. And I was just 17 years old when I had it, im 37 now so that was 20 yrs ago. Sorry friends I had to edit my post as collegegirl was right. This forum is intended to help lots of people, so we should use the universal language which is English.


----------



## Princessmarz

kirtinchelsea said:


> sakin naman yung xray ko lang yung tanging record ko since 2000 after that meron akong copy ng xray 2x every year ..pero yung ginamot sakin diko na alam kasi patay na yung doctor ko at yung files ko siguro naitapon na yun ng hospital dati 13 yrs ago na kasi yun...sabi kasi nila baka raw natutulog yung bacteria sa katawan ko kaya di lumalaki yung scar ko sa lung pero buhay parin sya...ang hirap nga ng lagay ko ngayon kasi everyday for 56 days ang injection ko ng streptomycin..pero meron din ako nakasabay na nakakuha naman ng visa kaya no worries girl..ano ba ang apply mo sa ausstralia/


Spouse visa 309, lodged it last january 16, 2013 and till now no advice from the clinic or embassy so I assumed that my medical results were all okay and was already delivered to the embassy. (edited)


----------



## aneesh08

Princessmarz said:


> Hi, thanks. 2 months n kz ako wait if there are any further tests but no call or text from the clinic. Kya ng assume ako n ok n yung medical ko. I also declare that in the form during my health check. And 17 years old pa lng ako ngkaroon nun, 37 nko so that was 20 yrs ago na.


2 months of waiting? I think they will contact you if further tests are needed if they detected something was wrong with your medical after 2-3 weeks. so maybe its all good. God Bless


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi everyone,

I understand you're trying to help each other (and that's great), but due to the many languages spoken by readers here one of the rules of this board is that posts are only allowed to be in English. If you'd like to use the private messaging feature to message someone privately in Filipino, you may, but please keep your posts on threads in English. The reason for this is so that others can benefit from what you are asking and the answers you receive regardless of the language they speak.

Here's a link to the rules for this forum. Rule #6 is the one I'm referencing.

Thank you, and thanks for contributing here.


----------



## Princessmarz

aneesh08 said:


> ahmm hindi po ba sila nagask for culture or whatever? 2 months po kayo naghihintay ng ano po ba? result ng medical po ba? kc kung 2 months bka wala na pong problema kc usually pgmeron nmn dw po silang nadetect 2-3 weeks they will inform you kung merong problema sa xray or any tests na ginawa nila na my problema.. kailan mo ba nailodged ung visa mo?


Hi, I had my medical exams 2 months ago on Jan 25. They gave me that little paper after my medical stating that in 2-3 weeks they will contact me if there are any further tests to be done. Then I waited 3 weeks no text or call. Hope there is no problem as its already 2 months have passed. I lodged my application on january 16, 2013 via center makati by myself.


----------



## kirtinchelsea

Princessmarz said:


> Hi, I had my medical exams 2 months ago on Jan 25. They gave me that little paper after my medical stating that in 2-3 weeks they will contact me if there are any further tests to be done. Then I waited 3 weeks no text or call. Hope there is no problem as its already 2 months have passed. I lodged my application on january 16, 2013 via center makati by myself.


 i wish you all the best with your application..what kind of laboratory test have you done so far?


----------



## Princessmarz

kirtinchelsea said:


> i wish you all the best with your application..what kind of laboratory test have you done so far?


Thanks. Just Xray, HIV TEST, and urinalysis.


----------



## aneesh08

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I understand you're trying to help each other (and that's great), but due to the many languages spoken by readers here one of the rules of this board is that posts are only allowed to be in English. If you'd like to use the private messaging feature to message someone privately in Filipino, you may, but please keep your posts on threads in English. The reason for this is so that others can benefit from what you are asking and the answers you receive regardless of the language they speak.
> 
> Here's a link to the rules for this forum. Rule #6 is the one I'm referencing.
> 
> Thank you, and thanks for contributing here.


oopps! sorry.. done editing..hehe


----------



## kirtinchelsea

aneesh08 said:


> oopps! sorry.. done editing..hehe


yeah so sorry for that...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it... as do future folks looking for information on this.


----------



## dunan

Hi...just wondering if anyone had a precautionary X-Ray a few months before application...I know its not good having them too often but I wanted to check if TB was present....it turned out all clear but ive heard stories about spots that somehow appear after the medical...lol


----------



## Princessmarz

My husband just messaged me that it says in today's paper in australia that there are 20,000 asylum seekers having health checks with a backlog of 4 months waiting... And since australian health system has the final say on our medical checks, our application might take longer. So for those who have health issues, lets be more patient.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## cil531

hi kirtinchelsea!

i couldn't manage to reply to your message. Well anyway I had my 1st medical for NZ in Cebu, and my panel doctor referred me to a very good pulmonologist in Cebu who got a degree in Harvard  And for my 2nd medical for OZ, still in Cebu but different panel doctor and that it was no sweat at all. I hope for the best in you... send me you email add i'll contact you


----------



## kirtinchelsea

OKEY... mine my doctor is chinesse here in lasalle ..and he recomend to me the genexpert test is more fastest machine to detect the bacteria so i am going to test on my 3rd month medication..


----------



## cil531

just follow your medication and eat healthy foods more often even if you finished your medication and got a clearance from you doctor. and it's a no no to skip your meds. If your bothered with regards to scars that TB might brought, well.... it's a rare situation to have no scar at all after the treatment. but in due time it will be less visible depends on your lifestyle. god bless


----------



## sureshkumarhr

My wife had a TB history but after further medical tests it came out inactive but some scar in the xray. We were asked submit health undertaking which we did yesterday, just wondering how long will it take from here.

Anyone has submitted health undertaking recently and waiting please let us know, how long the waiting would be?


----------



## Princessmarz

*Health undertaking*



sureshkumarhr said:


> My wife had a TB history but after further medical tests it came out inactive but some scar in the xray. We were asked submit health undertaking which we did yesterday, just wondering how long will it take from here.
> 
> Anyone has submitted health undertaking recently and waiting please let us know, how long the waiting would be?


Hi suresh... Im already here in Oz. I was also asked to submit that form and got my visa in less than 2 weeks from the day i was asked via email. It only take 3 days to one week for some. Mine took longer cuz i had trouble in sending the form i guess your visa is very closed. Congrats!


----------



## sureshkumarhr

Thanks Princess Marz, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## louiseb

As a nurse the TB test,s can done and verified in many different forms and strength of formalities below i have listed a few items showing the different forms of TB and the test,s . Depending on your strength of TB will determine your results of your visa.
Diagnosing Active TB

Because active TB disease can be difficult to diagnose, especially in children and those who have weakened immune systems, additional tests beyond medical examinations are required. To determine if a patient has active TB disease, the following tests may be used:

Blood Test (e.g., The T-SPOT®.TB Test)
Chest Radiograph (X-ray)
Sputum Smear Microscopy
Culture
Nucleic Acid Amplification Tests (NAATs)

Blood Test (e.g., The T-SPOT.TB Test)
Blood tests are a relatively new development in TB disease testing for both active disease and latent TB infections. A blood sample is needed to run this test which is performed in the laboratory. The results are available to the doctor the next day. The T-SPOT.TB test holds several major advantages over the tuberculin skin test in that it does not require a second visit, it is not affected by BCG vaccination and it is very reliable--even in patients with weakened immune systems*.

Tuberculin Skin Test (TST)
The tuberculin skin test has been in existence for over 100 years. The test works by injecting a small amount of liquid containing dead TB cells into the lower part of the arm. The injection site must then be evaluated by a trained healthcare professional 48-72 hours later. If a person is infected, the body will recognize the cells and respond by forming a lump at the injection site. The accuracy of the TST varies and can be affected a number of issues including a previous BCG vaccination,a weakened immune system and by other illnesses or medical treatment.

Chest Radiograph (X-ray)
Chest x-rays are used to check for lung abnormalities in people who have signs and symptoms of active TB disease in the lungs. Although chest x-rays may suggest that active TB disease is present, a chest x-ray alone cannot definitely diagnose a tuberculosis infection in the lungs.

Sputum Smear Microscopy
This is a simple laboratory test that examines sputum for bacteria. This test also identifies other types of non-TB bacteria, so it cannot always distinguish between TB and other infections. It is commonly used to diagnose active TB disease because it can quickly determine if a person is infected. However it cannot determine which antibiotics would best treat the infection.

Culture
Culture techniques are used to grow live TB bacteria in a laboratory. This test is routinely ordered for detecting Mycobacterium tuberculosis from a variety of specimens (i.e., sputum). This test can also provide information on which antibiotics would be effective in treating the infection. A major drawback of this test is the length of time it takes to get the results back (2-6 weeks).

Nucleic Acid Amplification Tests (NAATs)
Nucleic acid amplification tests (NAATs), such as polymerase chain reaction (PCR), are a relatively new development in active TB testing. These tests detect the presence of genetic material in bacteria. Samples for these tests have to contain a certain number of TB bacteria for the detection to occur. This is not always possible, particularly with non-pulmonary TB where sensitivity can be low. These tests are relatively complicated to run in the laboratory and can be expensive.


----------



## sureshkumarhr

Louis,
We have completed sputum routine and the result came out inactive TB but some scar in chest xray.

That's when we were asked to submit health undertaking.


----------



## louiseb

If they find that your TB test,s can be spread to others the chances are you will be denied a visa to Australia but if you can prove otherwise and a culture is done after 8 weeks and it proves negative then you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## sureshkumarhr

Yes Louis that culture test completed as well and we are certified clean.


----------



## louiseb

sureshkumarhr said:


> Yes Louis that culture test completed as well and we are certified clean.


Then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## sureshkumarhr

Thanks Louis, but question here in this thread is how long will it take for visa grant from the time this form is submitted.


----------



## iduno

sureshkumarhr said:


> Thanks Louis, but question here in this thread is how long will it take for visa grant from the time this form is submitted.


Once you send the completed form 815 to immi your visa should be issued in a few days.
When you arrive in Australia you have 4 weeks to contact Health Undertaking Service and they will do further test if they think its is required. There contact number is on the form 815.


----------



## sureshkumarhr

Thanks Iduno.


----------



## sureshkumarhr

It has been over a week now, still I didn't hear anything back from my CO.
can someone let me know how long exactly will it take.

I have submitted the form 815 on 25th July.


----------



## Vikram Jeet

*Same Case*

Dear All,
Happy to know about Nalins finally GOT VISA.

Good luck

regards

VJ


----------



## kirtinchelsea

did you perform repeat xray after your culture?


----------



## Vikram Jeet

*TB-X-ray*

Please guide.

VJ


----------



## Vikram Jeet

waiting for guidance


----------



## kirtinchelsea

as far as i know if your medical going to be expired you need to repeat again from the start. ,, just seek for more advice from the expert. ive done january but they never informed me to repeat my culture


----------



## kirtinchelsea

Vikram Jeet said:


> Dear All,
> 
> TB 10 yrs back..Now showing marks on the X-Ray of Passive TB
> 
> Was having TB 10 yrs back. Now culture test already provided once which was negative but again Australian Medical instructed me to go for second Culture Test. Now waiting for its result.
> 
> But this time I was suffering from Bronchitis, so have little fear whether it will effect culture report or not.
> 
> But happy to know about Nalins finally GOT VISA.
> 
> hi well i am not the expert but aside from my experience that ive done through my processing stage, since you have done your 2nd culture and as u say you suffered from bronchitis, the clinic that handle your laboratory case they will make the susceptibility test if your smear become positive from the time of the culture is being perform, and the susceptibility can trace weather you are positive in mycobacterium tuberculosis or another type of bacteria, if your smear positive of mycobacterium you need to undergo for medication and your panel doctor will advice you what the next step, good luck dont worry no visa rejection ok
> 
> Good luck
> 
> regards
> 
> VJ


hi well i am not the expert but aside from my experience that ive done through my processing stage, since you have done your 2nd culture and as u say you suffered from bronchitis, the clinic that handle your laboratory case they will make the susceptibility test if your smear become positive from the time of the culture is being perform, and the susceptibility can trace weather you are positive in mycobacterium tuberculosis or another type of bacteria, if your smear positive of mycobacterium you need to undergo for medication and your panel doctor will advice you what the next step, good luck dont worry no visa rejection ok


----------



## Rhoda

Princessmarz said:


> Hi suresh... Im already here in Oz. I was also asked to submit that form and got my visa in less than 2 weeks from the day i was asked via email. It only take 3 days to one week for some. Mine took longer cuz i had trouble in sending the form i guess your visa is very closed. Congrats!


i hope got mine too.. i just signed health undertaking on friday last week.. yay... excited...


----------



## Rahu

*Tuberculosis positive*

Hi I have same problem 3 sampl positive after three weeks wht should I do please help


----------



## Rhoda

I think you have to undergo 6months treatment.. because thats wat I did before my visa was granted.


----------



## Rahu

*rply*



Rhoda said:


> I think you have to undergo 6months treatment.. because thats wat I did before my visa was granted.


Ok after treatment how many take time Australia immigration ?


----------



## Rahu

Deat rhoda are you sure after treatment my visa will be granted ..


----------



## aussiesteve

Rahu said:


> Deat rhoda are you sure after treatment my visa will be granted ..


Hi Rahul
My wife was treated and after 6 months when her test were clear she was able to come to Australia, the only proviso was that she had to see the Government Medical officer after 12 months.


----------



## Rahu

Thanks for [email protected] aussiesteve


----------



## lostangel

hi guys,
I got my culture test and its negative. I had also repeated my x-ray and was advised that i am clear now on st. lukes and no further check, labtest need to be done. or no need for me to undergo medication. They said its just fibrosis and inactive tb. The doctor told me that they will submit the result within 2weeks to the embassy. I am getting nervous now....is there anyone of you have experience it?


----------



## Rahu

lostangel said:


> hi guys,
> I got my culture test and its negative. I had also repeated my x-ray and was advised that i am clear now on st. lukes and no further check, labtest need to be done. or no need for me to undergo medication. They said its just fibrosis and inactive tb. The doctor told me that they will submit the result within 2weeks to the embassy. I am getting nervous now....is there anyone of you have experience it?


@lostsngel don't worry you will got visa very soon & I am still waiting for my culture report


----------



## aussiesteve

lostangel said:


> hi guys,
> I got my culture test and its negative. I had also repeated my x-ray and was advised that i am clear now on st. lukes and no further check, labtest need to be done. or no need for me to undergo medication. They said its just fibrosis and inactive tb. The doctor told me that they will submit the result within 2weeks to the embassy. I am getting nervous now....is there anyone of you have experience it?


Hi Lostangel
My wife had to still take the course of medication even though the sputum test was negative. However every case is different, hopefully you won't have to.


----------



## jackonhill

Hi Folks,

I have lodged my 189 visa on Aug 19, 2014, and completed my preliminary medical examination.

I expect my medicals to be referred as I had TB 9 years ago. From what I have been reading, I will be required to do a Sputum test which will be cultured for 2 months before my medicals are approved.

Is that a correct understanding?

Regards


----------



## lostangel

@aussiesteve, yeah i remember your wife has the same case with me. I asked the clinic if i need to take medication but they said there is no advised or recommendation but its discretion of embassy if they will request me to undergo medication after they submit the report. I hope and pray the embassy will not ask me to undergo medication instead to submit health undertakings bec if im going to undergo medication it will take months again.

@rahu, i hope i can get my visa soon and always praying for everybody here.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dear Friends,

I have lodged my partner 309/100 in July 2014. I have not heard yet from the AHC Nairobi.

I would like to ask:
1-In case there is health issues examined, do the panel doctors allow you not to forward the result to the embassy immediately so that you undergo medication till you cleared your issues?
2- If the Panel doctor does not do that and forwards the result with issues to the embassy, do the embassies reject the visa or they will advise you to undergo treatment before the decision is made?

I am asking because I have not done my medical yet, and I am trying to know how health issues are dealt with by the AHC and the Panel Doctors. I hope I will not have a health issue as I have known my health status for the last three years.

Happy to get a response.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my partner 309/100 in July 2014. I have not heard yet from the AHC Nairobi.
> 
> I would like to ask:
> 1-In case there is health issues examined, do the panel doctors allow you not to forward the result to the embassy immediately so that you undergo medication till you cleared your issues?
> 2- If the Panel doctor does not do that and forwards the result with issues to the embassy, do the embassies reject the visa or they will advise you to undergo treatment before the decision is made?
> 
> I am asking because I have not done my medical yet, and I am trying to know how health issues are dealt with by the AHC and the Panel Doctors. I hope I will not have a health issue as I have known my health status for the last three years.
> 
> Happy to get a response.


It would depend entirely on what the illness is. If it's something small like a high blood pressure reading when you typically don't have high blood pressure, or finding blood in your urine (especially for women), they may ask you to just come back a few days later to be retested so that can be cleared before they upload the results.

But for anything else, yes, they're going to submit the results to DIBP right away. They have to. If you have a specific problem they're concerned about, they may ask you to get certain tests done and/or get a letter from a specialist first about your diagnosis, prognosis, anticipated treatment, chance of hospitalization, etc. They then send the info to DIBP, who sends your medical info to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). This is known as a medical being "referred."

The MOC takes a deeper look at it, and it's only if they decide your anticipated cost to the system would be $35,000 or more over 5 years (pretty uncommon except with serious health issues like cancer, organ transplants, permanent disabilities of certain types, etc.) that it's an issue and you have to apply for a health waiver. The health waiver process is incredibly complicated and you'd want a migration agent who specializes in health issues to help you and give you the best chance of success.

If it was TB or something similarly contagious, you can read what that process is like in this thread. You have to be treated before coming over, and in some cases sign a Health Undertaking to say you'll continue whatever treatments are required once you get here.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

CollegeGirl said:


> It would depend entirely on what the illness is. If it's something small like a high blood pressure reading when you typically don't have high blood pressure, or finding blood in your urine (especially for women), they may ask you to just come back a few days later to be retested so that can be cleared before they upload the results.
> 
> But for anything else, yes, they're going to submit the results to DIBP right away. They have to. If you have a specific problem they're concerned about, they may ask you to get certain tests done and/or get a letter from a specialist first about your diagnosis, prognosis, anticipated treatment, chance of hospitalization, etc. They then send the info to DIBP, who sends your medical info to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). This is known as a medical being "referred."
> 
> The MOC takes a deeper look at it, and it's only if they decide your anticipated cost to the system would be $35,000 or more over 5 years (pretty uncommon except with serious health issues like cancer, organ transplants, permanent disabilities of certain types, etc.) that it's an issue and you have to apply for a health waiver. The health waiver process is incredibly complicated and you'd want a migration agent who specializes in health issues to help you and give you the best chance of success.
> 
> If it was TB or something similarly contagious, you can read what that process is like in this thread. You have to be treated before coming over, and in some cases sign a Health Undertaking to say you'll continue whatever treatments are required once you get here.


Dear CG,

Thanks for the detailed answer, and I am familiar with this Health issues now.

I was asking in advance so that in case there is something, I have at least a hints of how to go about health issues.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## lostangel

guys,
I have a question i hope someone can answer it. finished my culture and it was negative as well as I repeated my x-ray. Hospital told me that its fibrosis and inactive tb but there is no recommendation to undergo medication. They will submit the report within 2weeks. Im just wondering if they diagnosed that i have inactive tb and i didnt take any medication yet, do u think the embassy will request me to undergo medication first? thanks a lot


----------



## Rahu

Hi all my culture report is negative checked from govt hospital now what should I do should I check with culture with again Australia panel doctor ?


----------



## lostangel

hi rahu,
what the govt hospital told u? bec we are the same, all my reports are negative and took repeat x-ray and the hospital told me that im clear with them. They will submit the report to the embassy or health bureau and have to wait for the advise if the embassy will ask another test or medication as they said on the panel of doctors in the hospital there is no advise to undergo medication. its been a week now but i didnt received any email coming from the health bureau or to my CO, so i will wait until 2 weeks more if no advise so i will try to make follow up....


----------



## Rahu

Ok thnks lost angel ambassy will ask for another test ?


----------



## lostangel

hi rahu,
did u check your emedical online to check if the result is submitted to dibp? when I checked mine it was submitted last sept 18 so im just waiting for the feedback if i need another test or if done with the medicals....lets cross our fingers!!!! i hope it wont take long


----------



## Rahu

Hi lost angel I am waiting for culture test report


----------



## lostangel

hi rahu,
it will take 2months for culture test...im done with that and clear with the hospital...the result was submitted to dibp...im praying that i will be cleared with my medicals and hoping that they will grant my visa as its been 5months now....


----------



## Rahu

@@lostsngel will grant visa very soon


----------



## Rahu

Hi @lostangel any update


----------



## lostangel

hi rahu,
its been a month since my health result was submitted to dibp but as of the moment no news coming from them.....i hope my visa get approve soon bec its been 6months of my application....how abt u?


----------



## travellor

Angel.....you are looking at least 9 months before visa grant....so hang in there..


----------



## Rahu

Hi lost angel how are you I am waiting for immigration response


----------



## lostangel

hi Rahu,

until now the embassy dont have response to me....a bit frustrated! how about u?


----------



## Rahu

lostangel said:


> hi Rahu,
> 
> until now the embassy dont have response to me....a bit frustrated! how about u?


Hi lostangel I am waiting for culture report may be done on 20 nov
Tel me on thing any examination required after culture test from immigration ?


----------



## jackonhill

Rahu said:


> Hi lostangel I am waiting for culture report may be done on 20 nov
> Tel me on thing any examination required after culture test from immigration ?


Hi Rahu

Same with me. My culture report is also expected on Nov 20 or Nov 27. I guess we just need to do another X ray.

Hope we both clear it man!


----------



## jackonhill

lostangel said:


> until now the embassy dont have response to me....a bit frustrated! how about u?


May be you should phone them and find out... its been quite a while now for you.

Good luck.


----------



## aussiesteve

lostangel said:


> hi Rahu,
> 
> until now the embassy dont have response to me....a bit frustrated! how about u?


Hi lostangel, you may not hear from the embassy again until they grant your visa. After my wife completed her medication and cleared her second exam we heard nothing until her visa was granted.
I think you lodged your application around April which means you could normally expect a visa grant by next month your biggest concern is if they put your application aside while they waited for your medical clearance, in that case you will have a few months more to wait.
Hope you hear soon


----------



## lostangel

hi Aussiesteve,
Until now i didnt hear anything with my CO, after i emailed her that I completed my medicals. One of the applicant which has same case with me received a reply coming from the embassy and was asking her to sign a health declaration. I am wondering why I didnt received anything yet. I emailed the embassy last monday notifying them that my fiance and I will be out of the country for this coming christmas but still no reply..... I hope i can get my visa by December as a Christmas gift. thanks alot


----------



## aussiesteve

lostangel said:


> hi Aussiesteve,
> Until now i didnt hear anything with my CO, after i emailed her that I completed my medicals. One of the applicant which has same case with me received a reply coming from the embassy and was asking her to sign a health declaration. I am wondering why I didnt received anything yet. I emailed the embassy last monday notifying them that my fiance and I will be out of the country for this coming christmas but still no reply..... I! hope i can get my visa by December as a Christmas gift. thanks alot


Hi Lost Angel
Hope you get the Christmas you have been waiting for!


----------



## Rahu

Hi all,

My culture has been completed , eclients status as well now what is the next step any examination required after tb investigation please suggest 

Visa subclass 573 dependent


----------



## Rahu

I think no body knowledge about :-( very bad all senior members


----------



## aussiesteve

Rahu said:


> I think no body knowledge about :-( very bad all senior members


Hang in there, no news is good news, if there was a problem they would have said something.


----------



## Rahu

aussiesteve thnks fir the Rply


----------



## lostangel

Rahu said:


> aussiesteve thnks fir the Rply


dont worry rahu incase they need further investigation or another test they will notify u....im still waiting


----------



## Rahu

hi all my medical pending with MOC since 2 dec-2014 how will take time MOC please help


----------



## Rahu

Hello all senior, 

I have one question if tuberculosis again active after Australia student visa approved what will happen immigration send back to country or treatment in Australia please response


----------



## KRD

Rahu said:


> Hello all senior,
> 
> I have one question if tuberculosis again active after Australia student visa approved what will happen immigration send back to country or treatment in Australia please response


Hi Rahu and others,

Its been very helpful to go through the forum to understand the process if TB has been diagnosed during visa medicals.

We are in similar situation, my spouse is identified with scar and 603 investigation is auto generated on visa page. So we went to our doctor and had CT scan and TB blood test which confirmed the TB infection. So, we immediately started treatment. so far 1 month completed.

So far we didnt update Panel doctor on these. We submitted our visa application on Feb 7th.

My questions are like these: 
1. If we get a CO allocated how should we proceed? Should we intimate CO on the findings and treatment? 
2. How will the smear culture will be if a person is under TB medication? I am thinking if its going to be negative.. I willnot discolse findings and thus after 2 months of culture test. CO might issue a grant. Please correct me if wrong.

I highly appreciate answer for this. After all the 1 and half year effort we are here. Hoping for a miracle.

Thanks
KRD


----------



## Rahu

Hello friends I got visa finally. ..


----------



## aussiesteve

KRD said:


> Hi Rahu and others,
> 
> Its been very helpful to go through the forum to understand the process if TB has been diagnosed during visa medicals.
> 
> We are in similar situation, my spouse is identified with scar and 603 investigation is auto generated on visa page. So we went to our doctor and had CT scan and TB blood test which confirmed the TB infection. So, we immediately started treatment. so far 1 month completed.
> 
> So far we didnt update Panel doctor on these. We submitted our visa application on Feb 7th.
> 
> My questions are like these:
> 1. If we get a CO allocated how should we proceed? Should we intimate CO on the findings and treatment?
> 2. How will the smear culture will be if a person is under TB medication? I am thinking if its going to be negative.. I willnot discolse findings and thus after 2 months of culture test. CO might issue a grant. Please correct me if wrong.
> 
> I highly appreciate answer for this. After all the 1 and half year effort we are here. Hoping for a miracle.
> 
> Thanks
> KRD


Hi I am a bit confused, was the TB discovered by the panel Doctor when he was carrying out the medical exam, or was it discovered by your own Doctor separately?
If it was the panel Doctor your partner will be required to undertake a course of medication for 6 months then at the end of the 6 months they must have a negative sputum test before they pass the visa exam.
If it was your own doctor who found it do not try and hide it from the Panel Doctor or fully disclose it on your application, this would be fraudulent behavior and you would be in trouble .
The examining Doctor will find the TB scar anyway and if you admit that you have already started treatment you won't have to recommence the 6 month treatment.
Either way there way there will be no visa grant in 2 months.
I know this as my partner was only suspected of having TB but had to undergo 6 months treatment.


----------



## aussiesteve

Rahu said:


> Hello friends I got visa finally. ..


Congratulations Rahu


----------



## KRD

Thanks Rahu. We will do accordingly. Congrats for your via. Can you please share timelines


----------



## Rahu

Approximately 11 month


----------



## KRD

Hi Rahu

Is 11 months from the date of visa lodgement? We recieved a letter from GSM processing officer saying that file has been commenced for processing. 

Thanks


----------



## Rahu

Don't worry you will get visa very soon


----------



## aleem

After how many months CO was allocated for you.


----------



## Rahu

After three months


----------



## aleem

I applied in june 2014. Till now we haven't got any reply from immigration. And no CO is alloted.


----------



## crochetlove

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Lostangel
> My wife had to still take the course of medication even though the sputum test was negative. However every case is different, hopefully you won't have to.


Hi @aussisteve,

I am currently taking medication for tuberculosis and about to end on August. The health panel in the Philippines is closely monitoring me and so far so good.

My concern are my kids and husband. They have all been cleared last Dec 2014 when we all underwent our medical examination for visa 189. However, my husband's xray from the physical examination done for his office has reported findings that could be tuberculosis. My question is... are we required to email the case officer (i cannot find it in any document that we should)? should we just undergo private treatment?


----------



## aussiesteve

crochetlove said:


> Hi @aussisteve,
> 
> I am currently taking medication for tuberculosis and about to end on August. The health panel in the Philippines is closely monitoring me and so far so good.
> 
> My concern are my kids and husband. They have all been cleared last Dec 2014 when we all underwent our medical examination for visa 189. However, my husband's xray from the physical examination done for his office has reported findings that could be tuberculosis. My question is... are we required to email the case officer (i cannot find it in any document that we should)? should we just undergo private treatment?


Did they do a sputum test and what was the result.?


----------



## crochetlove

aussiesteve said:


> Did they do a sputum test and what was the result.?


No sputum test has been done yet.

Thanks for the quick reply though!


----------



## aussiesteve

crochetlove said:


> No sputum test has been done yet.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply though!


I would be waitung until the results of the sputum test before doung anything.


----------

